# Water flow - in/out placement



## shrimpbreedershrimpeater (May 3, 2017)

Hey there, currently attempting my first planted tank and had questions regarding the water flow and where the intake and outtake should be situated in the tank. Would also like recommendations on where the co2 diffuser should be placed. Thank you for a your help.

Will be using parts I already have, which is an Eheim prefilter and spraybar.
















Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

